# Which shop has good service mechanics in Burbank or Pasadena?



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

http://velopasadena.com/


----------



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

H&S Bike -Burbank


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Budget Bikes Glendale. The best service.Velo Pasadena has awesome inventory though.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FatGut1 said:


> Budget Bikes Glendale. The best service.


+1. ask for Tony


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> +1. ask for Tony



Budget Pro Bicycles on Colorado, by Target? Seriously? I had no idea... Although I do practically all of my own wrenching. They're not very far from my place.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

rocco said:


> Budget Pro Bicycles on Colorado, by Target? Seriously? I had no idea... Although I do practically all of my own wrenching. They're not very far from my place.



Tony's cool. Always helping me with something. He used to wrench for Rock Racing a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I love Budget Bikes. Friendliest shop in town. Quality service and parts.


----------



## vladpop (Dec 30, 2008)

Montrose Bike Shop in Montrose / Glendale (on Honolulu Ave in Montrose)
Velo Pasadena as suggested.....


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

bad91 said:


> H&S Bike -Burbank


I second that. Robs a great guy and the shop has that small mom and pop type feel.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Universal Cycles - Studio City.
ask for Carlos


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

Been to every single shop above except Velo Pasadena. I'll throw in Incycle as well. The big difference that separates them all though I would have to say is the store assortment. Most that I've had wrench for me are a 4 out of 5 stars. 4 out of 5 becuase I've had minor redo's that showed up a little later and had to take back either to the same shop or one that I happen to be closer to at the time. I buy from who ever has what I need.


----------

